# Pink paws



## Fred69 (Nov 26, 2011)

Benji my lovely poo is licking his paws all the time, making them very red.
Do I need to worry too much about this, is there something Ican use to
stop him doing it.
Thank you.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It sounds as if he might have an allergy - how old is he?
At this time of year there are lots of things growing and plenty of insects too - my friend's GR pup had a reaction to stinging nettles, which she encountered her first walk in the loval wood.
I'd be inclined to get a vet to check Benji out.


----------



## Fred69 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you. Benji is 20 months old and this has been going on forever
it seems. I don't think it is an allergy, could be I suppose.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Paw licking can sometimes be done out of habit / boredom. You could try some 
apple bitter spray or some ''stop lick'' plasters to try to break the habit.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

& do check between pads etc for anything that may be irritating the area. 

If they look sore just take him to the vet to get it checked


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You could also try bathing them in some salt water....it may help.


----------

